# OddBall Steaks Found



## Bearcarver (Nov 26, 2017)

*OddBall Steaks Found*


So I was straightening out my Freezer, and found a Single Slice of Beef Tenderloin & a Small Single Boneless Ribeye. 

It was like finding Buried Treasure, and Just about right for Mrs Bear & I to share, so I thawed them & Vac Sealed them for a nice little hot bath.

Then the next day I set my Sous Vide Supreme at 131°, and put them both in.

90 Minutes later I removed them, patted them dry & dropped them in my Grill Pan (wasn’t very nice out—300 MPH Winds again!!).

I sliced them up in a way that we both got some of each, about 2/3 for me & 1/3 for Mrs Bear.

Mrs Bear added some Baked Taters & some Green Beans to the meal. 
She also made me an extra Baked Tater for my surprise “Leftover Meal” for another night. (Will post in a few days)

Then the next night I sliced some of the leftovers up & made a couple Sammies for the Bear (See Pics Below).

Enjoy the Pics,

Bear




Fresh out of the SV.
Tenderloin Slice (Top) and Ribeye (Bottom):








Searing in my Grill Pan:







Checking out the inside of Bear's Steak, with Baked Tater & Green Beans:







*Second Night*

Toast, Steak Sauce, and leftover slices of Steak:







Top with Cheese:







Hot Pepper Rings on top (No onions in stock) Nuke until Cheese melts:







Getting rid of a leftover Hamburger Roll & more Steak slices:







Hot Peppers on top:







Nuke until cheese melts & close it up---Add a couple Pickle Chips:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 26, 2017)

Looks tasty Bear! 

I don’t blame you for not going out. Those 300 MPH winds have been known to fly steaks right off the bbq!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 26, 2017)

I'd eat any of that Bear...   Sure looks good.....


----------



## gary s (Nov 26, 2017)

Mighty Tasty Looking  Mmmmm  

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 26, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty Bear!
> 
> I don’t blame you for not going out. Those 300 MPH winds have been known to fly steaks right off the bbq!




Thanks Case!!
Problem is I don't move as fast as I used to---Don't want to get hit with a 300 MPH Ribeye!!!

Bear


----------



## idahopz (Nov 26, 2017)

Looks perfectly and uniformly cooked throughout!  Gotta love steak sammies


----------



## gary s (Nov 26, 2017)

You need to hang you a sign out by the road  "Bear's Prime Rib and Sandwich Shop"
Dang nice looking Sammies !!

Gary


----------



## griz400 (Nov 26, 2017)

Very nice bear .. bu, I would have ate maybe both steaks and there would be no leftovers ... point to you


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 26, 2017)

daveomak said:


> I'd eat any of that Bear...   Sure looks good.....



Thank You Dave!!

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 26, 2017)

That all looks darned tasty Bear, very nice meals!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2017)

idahopz said:


> Looks perfectly and uniformly cooked throughout!  Gotta love steak sammies



Thank You PZ !!!
Being raised 40 miles North of Philly---Had my share of Cheesesteaks!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2017)

gary s said:


> You need to hang you a sign out by the road  "Bear's Prime Rib and Sandwich Shop"
> Dang nice looking Sammies !!
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
Wouldn't work too good here. I think only about 30 cars go by here each day, and 12 of them work for my Son.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Very nice bear .. but, I would have ate maybe both steaks and there would be no leftovers ... point to you



Thank You Griz!!
I used to eat like that, but Haven't been able to for awhile now---Saves money though.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 27, 2017)

Mmmm, mighty tasty looking steak & potatoes dinner and steak-n-cheese sammies.
Dang'it Bear, now I'm craving steak even though I just finished off my Big Bad Belly Bombs.

Gotta LIKE it.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 27, 2017)

Liked this post.  Them steaks look great.  We have only had 150 mph winds here so far.  Ha


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 28, 2017)

Bear, Great looking steaks, they look done to perfection!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2017)

waterinholebrew said:


> That all looks darned tasty Bear, very nice meals!



Thank You Justin!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2017)

chilerelleno said:


> Mmmm, mighty tasty looking steak & potatoes dinner and steak-n-cheese sammies.
> Dang'it Bear, now I'm craving steak even though I just finished off my Big Bad Belly Bombs.
> 
> Gotta LIKE it.




Thank You Chile

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Liked this post.  Them steaks look great.  We have only had 150 mph winds here so far.  Ha




Thank You Adam!!
Pretty mild out your way, huh?
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2017)

crazymoon said:


> Bear, Great looking steaks, they look done to perfection!



Thank You CM !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2017)

gary s said:


> You need to hang you a sign out by the road  "Bear's Prime Rib and Sandwich Shop"
> Dang nice looking Sammies !!
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

